# Who was that old man?



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had several mention that I might have been using old pictures of myself to make me look younger (in jest I hope). Nope I am just lazy, but here is one taken today. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Handsome as ever Bill. Stay young.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You look tall. Hope you're feelin' as good as you look.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am 6 foot 3 inches tall and still weigh the same as I did when I was 19 (220), but things sure has slipped. I had a 28 inch waist back then, but now have a 40 inch waist.







For those who don't know, I am 74 now. -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill, You look Young - Smart - Handsome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill, You look Young - Smart - Handsome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

And...... he has more hair than he was born with, I'm jealous.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

****, He has more hair the my lawn has grass! God bless you Bud. You're looking well! Gary


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Flatband said:


> ****, He has more hair the my lawn has grass!


I didn't have that much hair even as a kid.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

you look really good Bill!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If I look that good at 74 I will consider myself a very lucky man. . . . . wait I dont look that good NOW!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> If I look that good at 74 I will consider myself a very lucky man. . . . . wait I dont look that good NOW!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

74, and going strong.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> You do look good man... it's all in the genes ya know........... in my genes i have a big ass, a little winkey and a very light wallet


Mel Gibson! is that you?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well i thought it was funny.


----------

